# Nortriptyline seems to be making things worse: loose mushy stools?



## clairdelune (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been struggling with IBS-PI for about 5 years now, after contracting giardia whilst living overseas. My doctor recently prescribed me nortriptyline 10mg, and I've been taking it every night for about 3 weeks now. So far, I haven't seen any improvement, and in fact it seems to have things worse. For about the last two weeks, my bm's have been very loose and mushy every single time I go. My diet and everything else has stayed the same, so it seems that this must be due to the nortriptyline. I know that is atypical, as this medication usually causes constipation.

Have any of you ever experienced this side effect, and did it improve over time or is it a permanent side effect? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally they are not permenent never changing effects from the drug. Most of the antidepressants can either loosen the stools or be constipating, but they do one more than the other. However idiosyncratic reactions are very common so a fair number of people have the opposite effect from the usual one.

I would call the doctor and see if it may make more sense to try something else or if you just want to stop and not take anything else for awhile. It can take a few weeks for antidepressants to have an effect, but usually pain relief tends to happen relatively soon so three weeks may be long enough. (compared to mood elevation in severely depressed people that can take up to 6 weeks before you know if you are going to get an effect at that dose)


----------

